# A Family tree chart for breeding bettas.



## Diaxle (Apr 19, 2014)

how do you guys formulate this?

more specifically when you do inbreedings and line breeding where the line goes back to the parents. and out crossing.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

like documenting? 
squares = males, circle = females,









executing it?
it depends on your vision and the phenotypes that you want. you want a solid color line, you obviously go for solid colored bettas, or bettas that have minimal alternate washes. if the parent was the ideal, you would cross back with the offspring that closest resembles the parent.


----------

